# How much money



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

How much of your paycheck do you put into your car?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Most of it right now, but I live at home until Sept. After I move out... probably next to zero


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Repairs wise or Mods wise?

Repairs Wise: 95%

Mods Wise: 0%


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

^^^
u dont mod your car?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

89Sentra said:


> *^^^
> u dont mod your car? *


 Can't afford to right now. Don't get me wrong, I'd love to mod the living hell out of my car, but the problem is, I am apprehensive about putting money into it, because I keep having to have something repaired or replaced, at least once a month I'm at the dealer. Its not fair on me, but I'll live with it...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Mods strictly...

1200 in suspension, 700 in the engine and 400 toward the paint (insurance covered the rest of the paint).


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Yeha im hesitate too becuase my cars 13 yrs old... 3 years younger than me lol


----------



## SE-R Kid (Jun 24, 2002)

Wow... Over the last 4 weeks, here's what I've spent...

800 for the car <Engine was sludgy as hell, with 3, count em 3 spun rod bearings, and 2 MELTED main cap bearings>
150 tags and taxes
250 for engine
70 for a .010 ground under crank
40 for main and rod bearings
20 for oil/filter/antifreeze

Purchase/Maintenance - $1330

150 with trade for an aluminum flywheel
20 for a poly shifter bushing
10 for a used K&N cone with the Mass Air adapter

$180 so far on mods

Wow. I'll have a running, driving car <hopefully> with a few mods for about $1500 and 36 hours of sweat. Sweet


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

thas hot.. u do all the work yourself?


----------



## SE-R Kid (Jun 24, 2002)

Me and a buddy here in town that used to own a performance shop put it all together this weekend...
<He built his wife's custom turbo'd NX2000 from scratch>

We had fun, but DAMN my hands feel like sh*t from all the power cleaning of the sludgy parts!


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

lol thas awesome i wish i knew all that shit


----------

